# Whose run peptides with HGH?



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

I know Pscarb said he deffo felt it was a step up when adding peptides to HGH..or vice versa.

Who else has tried it?

I have a load of rips and some kefei too...

Was gonna do either 8iu Rips ED or do 100mcg GHRP2+mod grf followed by 2iu Rips x 3 a day.

Thoughts?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

At the moment I'm doing a few things involving peps and hgh:

(i) Within my slin protocol so ipa/modgrf1-29 then 10 mins later 8iu hgh then 15mins later pre workout slin shot

(ii) Before bed peps then 10 mins later 2iu hgh

(iii) If I don't train in the morning I'll do (ii) first thing and fast until 1pm


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I am doing something similar.

Morning GHRP2/MODGRF1-29 then 10/15 mins later 2iu of Ansomone

Post\workout GHRP2/MODGRF1-29

Before Bed GHRP2/MODGRF1-29 then 10/15 mins later 2iu of Ansomone

and must say I am loving the stuff it's only early days but feel nice and full all the time...

Also I find that it makes your HGH supplies last longer so more value for money...which can only be a good thing..


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

I use 2iu hgh 30 mins after each slin shot on training days. GHRP2 + Mod GRF before bed and weekends


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

As i indicated mate,this is far better imo,than just Gh synth,try it


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

100mcg GHRP2+mod grf followed by 2iu Rips 15 min later x 3 a day is what id do , but possibly just use Ghrp or IPA + mod pre bed save yourself 2iu of GH

Best way to run peps and GH IMO


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ive just finished 12 weeks of mod grf 100mcg and ipam 100mcg 3 x ed with 3 iu of hgh 15 mins aft each one, worked a treat


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I've been running ghrp-2 and mod grf1-29 for around a year and a half now and have added dr lins hyge just over a month ago doing 4ius hgh/ day and 2x100mcg of both ghrp-2 and mod grf 1-29. I can say that i haven't lost a lot of strength from my cycle which finished 3 weeks ago (prop esters) and i'm staying fuller off gear and having great sleep!


----------



## JuiCy-uK (Sep 11, 2012)

From my understanding peptides cause really high spikes. Adding about 4ius ed levels this off. I could be wrong though.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Excerpt from a European Journal of Endocrinology study:

http://www.eje.org/content/136/5/445.full.pdf

"*The GH-releasing activity of GHRPs is synergistic with that of GHRH*, is not affected by opioid receptor antagonists, such as naloxone, and *is only blunted by inhibitory influences, including* neurotransmitters, glucose, free fatty acids, glucocorticoids, *recombinant human GH* and even exogenous somatostatin, which are known to almost abolish the effect of GHRH."

The GH response to GHRPs, namely Hexarelin, GHRP-6 and L-692,429, is also partially resistant to inhibition by other substances known to abolish the GHRH-induced GH rise. *The GH response to GHRPs is only blunted by glucose load*, glucocorticoids *and recombinant human (rh) GH*

So this study states that synthetic GH blunts the response of GHRPs and almost abolishes the effects of GHRH...

It has been argued by some on the boards that a 15 mins delay between shooting your peps and GH will offset the negative effects outlined in the study, but i have not seen anything that substantiates this so IMO may just be broscience...Even if true, that would get over your 1st daily pep jabs, but come your 2nd and 3rd pep jabs of the day, you would still have synth GH in your system...

I have never used peps, but personally think this study has some relevance for those considering running GH/peps together.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

bfriedman87 said:


> Im doing gh 2iu 10 min after 2 of 3 peptide doses everyday. Go on datbtrue great forum with lots of peptide talk and science


you seeing some big changes mate?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

bfriedman87 said:


> So you think mixing gh and peptides are risky ? I spent so much o toms peptides don't wanna waste!! I feel like Dat know his crap so hopefully it's broscience! I emailed what u said and what another guy said to 2 respectable guys on dats board. I'll copy paste what they write and tell me if it makes sense. If I took my AM dose and peptides shortly after then waited 8 hours to do it again would that work according to the study


Personally going on that study, if i HAD to run peps/GH in combination, i would jab the AM peps 40 min or so before the GH as the pep GH spike should have peaked and done its job before the synth GH starts to work.

The real problem would be any subsequent pep jabs. As for whether or not 8hrs would be enough time between shots according the study i thinks its possibly doubtful, but i really have no idea, there is another study carried out on dogs, that showed that a single dose of rGH suppressed their response to GH releasing peps for up to 5 days...but thats dogs so who knows whether it would be the same in humans.

IMO going on that study alone any assumption as to how long is needed between shots etc is no more than a guess without further studies or serum tests to go on.

What would be great would be to have someone jab peps on their own, go and have a GH serum test 40mins after jabbing which is apparently the average peak GH serum time on GHRP2&6/GHRH combo. then have the same person jab say 2iu of GH, then shoot peps 3or4 hrs later followed by another GH serum 40 mins after.

This way you could compare the readings of your 1st pep shot with no rGH in your system to your 2nd pep shot with rGH...

2iu of GH will give a much lower serum spike albeit far longer than the GH spike from a saturation pep jab, so you should be able to get a very good idea how much the rGH affects the response of peps with a test along those lines.

Further serum tests with different doses of GH and different time intervals between GH and peps would be even better , but i doubt we are going to see anyone doing those tests any time soon! lol


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

So we could well be wasting time and money using the pep n gh combo..i hope not!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

goonerton said:


> Excerpt from a European Journal of Endocrinology study:
> 
> http://www.eje.org/content/136/5/445.full.pdf
> 
> ...


Hi mate,i believe you had a study pointing to 12 hr active synth Gh life,if i use Peps and Gh together i tend to do am/pm,this avoids even that issue.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

need2bodybuild said:


> So we could well be wasting time and money using the pep n gh combo..i hope not!


What you have to do is try out things,if they work,you are correct.......

Remember the clue ,,,,, Research peptides,,,,Noone knows all the answers for sure on this yet


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bfriedman87 said:


> Ya man it's so complicated. Dat says to take gh 10 min after peptides when there at there peak. This makes it so gh follows the peptide pulse to make one big pulse. I messaged one of those guys on his board who has a lot of clients and does this for a living he said the gh will blunt peptides BUT 2iu wouldn't last 8 hours. I am thinking of dosing peptides one in morning then 2iu before work, then the same thing later in the evening. Or might just play it safe do gh only On training days and peptides only on non training days. Ugh this is to complicated


I feel 10 mins just aint enough,i give 30 again now!


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

biglbs said:


> What you have to do is try out things,if they work,you are correct.......
> 
> Remember the clue ,,,,, Research peptides,,,,Noone knows all the answers for sure on this yet


I think you have hit the nail on the head there, no one really has the answers for sure with peps , i certainly am not claiming to! The mainstream even don't, hence why they have never been approved for general use. But i don't think you can simply ignore the statements made in the highlighted study.

Trying yourself is always the best way, but with GH, as many will attest the results are very subtle , many say you really need a good few months to start to really notice any gains...and i would imagine results form peps are also very subtle too.

So i am not sure how easy is it is to decipher when running peps + GH together how much added benefits you are getting from the peps as opposed to just the GH...when there are obviously other variables to consider at the same time!

As we have seen, quite a few people tend to change their protocols claim one way gets them better results, then later claim another way works better etc, not knocking anyone for doing this as obviously trial and error is best way, but i think it further goes to show how subtle the results from GH and peps are.

I would love to see it cleared up with a round of GH serum tests, and if it wasn't for the costs i would do them myself.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

bfriedman87 said:


> So hear are a few things I found Dat say on his forum
> 
> Now if you add a few iu of synthetic GH as the pulse is forming it hides or disguises this GH which comes from outside the body via a needle. That extra GH combines with what the Mod GRF (1-29)/GHRP produces naturally from the pituitary and the body sees this all as just a large natural pulse. Three or so hours later if you do nothing the body keeps on with it's natural pulsation. There is no negative feedback because the synthetic GH was not administered out of phase or in too high an amount which would have prevented a return to baseline within 3 hours...
> 
> ...


See I don't see how after 3hrs of shooting GH, levels will be back to normal, serum graphs(even those on dats) show us that GH takes 3-4 hrs to reach peak serum concentrations after IM injection, I really don't think you can speed up the peak serum time by taking a smaller dose, obviously i would think the lower the dose the quicker for it to completely clear your system, but i don't see how the peak serum time would be different whether you take 10iu or 2iu. Anyone with a science background or anyone who knows different, feel free to correct me.

Would be excellent if you could possibly get a link to some of those studies or even just one.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

goonerton said:


> I think you have hit the nail on the head there, no one really has the answers for sure with peps , i certainly am not claiming to! The mainstream even don't, hence why they have never been approved for general use. But i don't think you can simply ignore the statements made in the highlighted study.
> 
> Trying yourself is always the best way, but with GH, as many will attest the results are very subtle , many say you really need a good few months to start to really notice any gains...and i would imagine results form peps are also very subtle too.
> 
> ...


In deed mate,no set way yet

,i arrived at my current arrangement by listening to loads of studies,yours and Paul included,then Dat info.

I used just Gh or Peps,then both and both in different ways.

What i found was peps for me b4 bed and 12hrs later if using Gh at 2-4 iu is great,just peps 4/5 times /day is great too.

The best it can be?who knows,but i am happy and 49 and still benching 190k,shoulder pressing seated/unsupported 125k etc on just over trt replacement dose aas plus prov. Happy,you bet,even getting leaner every week.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

goonerton said:


> See I don't see how after 3hrs of shooting GH, levels will be back to normal, serum graphs(even those on dats) show us that GH takes 3-4 hrs to reach peak serum concentrations after IM injection, I really don't think you can speed up the peak serum time by taking a smaller dose, obviously i would think the lower the dose the quicker for it to completely clear your system, but i don't see how the peak serum time would be different whether you take 10iu or 2iu. Anyone with a science background or anyone who knows different, feel free to correct me.
> 
> Would be excellent if you could possibly get a link to some of those studies or even just one.


Agreed,seen a few graphs that indicate 12hrs in all...gh life


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bfriedman87 said:


> While doing the pulsatile pattern with Mod1-29 and GHRP - is there any benefit to doing low dose gh - say 2-3 iu's once or twice a day?? in or around workout or early morning-
> 
> Yes. It works like this. The GHRP will initiate a natural pulse. GHRP + Mod GRF(1-29) will initiate a strong natural pulse. If you administer 2iu of synthetic GH just after the pulse starts (say 10 minutes) this will create what the body sees as one huge but normal pulse. Everything should get down toward base levels w/in 3 hours and will not inhibit further body made pulses.
> 
> ...


Ah but how long does the rising pulse last in the study?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bfriedman87 said:


> I think it's at it's peak at around 10-15 minutes then drops. For peptides if thats what u mean


LoL Only peps raise a pulse!

Is that what this study says?

The reason i ask is they all say differing times


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

See Iv will be started instantly,but Im can be far longer as can Sq!The release will also then vary according to method.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bfriedman87 said:


> Ya it's so complicated that's y im thinking of doing 6iu on workout days split in 3 doses and on off days 4 pins on peptides


My conclusions are arrived at by consideration of all views,i use Im as i prefere for peps,however Im could be consideration for Gh so you know it was direct and timely(i often feel peps working,hot/raised heart rate), 

By the way mate,quote the post you are relating to and like it just before posting as it makes us aware


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bfriedman87 said:


> All those quotes are from Dat here is another
> 
> #1517 - GH dosed w/ GHRH/GHRP
> 
> ...


Exactly my point...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bfriedman87 said:


> What was ur point? I forgot.


Are you for real? Post 31!


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

bfriedman87 said:


> All those quotes are from Dat here is another
> 
> #1517 - GH dosed w/ GHRH/GHRP
> 
> ...


The thing is, this stuff is just posts from people that believe that serum levels will normalise 3hrs post GH jab, which to me looks very doubtful going on the graphs(even those on dats board).

did you manage to find any links to the studies you mentioned in your earlier post?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Studies?


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Seen sooo much conflicting data!

Think im just gonna stick with 5iu hgh ed for a while till anything 100% set in stone comes out..


----------



## JuiCed-uK (Feb 7, 2012)

I thought it was pretty standard to run peps and hgh together?


----------



## mytothalo (Feb 10, 2015)

biglbs said:


> Ah but how long does the rising pulse last in the study?


So in other words if one is running synthetic GH and a Peptide together...

It would work optimally to inject the Peptide (ghrp) first and then wait 20-30 min then inject synthetic GH after. (somatropin)??

As opposed to Injecting GHRP 20-30 mins after you just dose synthetic Human Growth Hormone.??

What is the right thing to do in your expert opinion?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mytothalo said:


> So in other words if one is running synthetic GH and a Peptide together...
> 
> It would work optimally to inject the Peptide (ghrp) first and then wait 20-30 min then inject synthetic GH after. (somatropin)??
> 
> ...


Well I ain't no expert .however always run peps before Synth,Btw the latest research implies 10 mins after is the sweet spot


----------



## mytothalo (Feb 10, 2015)

biglbs said:


> Well I ain't no expert .however always run peps before Synth,Btw the latest research implies 10 mins after is the sweet spot


I have tried this protocol twice this week.

I injected 400-500mcg of Ipam subcutaneous

Waited appx 15mins, then injected 2ius of GH Kigtropin, then walked out the door and headed to the gym.

I took one scoop of GNC brand 'Ultra Amino Complex' about 30-40mins after I took that shot of Kigtropin. (I was warming up at the gym while drinking the Amino's.)

Fast forward to after my workout and its now about 4-5 hours after that shot of sythetic GH (kigtropin) and I crash super duper hard....like I instantly have absolutely no energy. Felt like I took an ambien and 30g of meltonin at the same time. I have no energy for the rest of the day.

Happened both times I tried ghrp first then synthetic GH 15mins later...

Anybody have any thoughts on why this happens?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mytothalo said:


> I have tried this protocol twice this week.
> 
> I injected 400-500mcg of Ipam subcutaneous
> 
> ...


Are you diabetic,seems like you may be?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mytothalo said:


> I have tried this protocol twice this week.
> 
> I injected 400-500mcg of Ipam subcutaneous
> 
> ...


BTW 15 mins is too long,10 is piggy back,Kigs is not always good quality,it is known to contain heavy metals...


----------



## mytothalo (Feb 10, 2015)

biglbs said:


> Are you diabetic,seems like you may be?


No I'm not diabetic...could be the Kigs I guess... I ran out of them already I just had a very limited supply I got from a buddy. And decided to run it for a couple weeks.

Would like to get on some real grade A synthetic Growth ....just hesitant. Don't know where to go and who to put faith in when it comes to GH.

Also I just can't afford it ATM.....


----------



## mytothalo (Feb 10, 2015)

biglbs said:


> Are you diabetic,seems like you may be?


I'll stay right around the 10min window if the future if I ever get ahold of some Growth again.

For now I'll just stick to PEPs and ghrh



biglbs said:


> BTW 15 mins is too long,10 is piggy back,Kigs is not always good quality,it is known to contain heavy metals...


----------

